# Scissor and Glove Holder



## Tigger (Jul 1, 2012)

Though I am loathe to allow my inner whacker to show his tiny face, I have to wear the world's least comfortable 4-pocket pants at work. All I want to carry on me is a pair or two of gloves, my shears, and possibly a penlight. We have these things in the bag of course, but the bags are sealed and shears are needed to easily break the seals. Gloves in pockets equals gloves full of lint.

Does anyone have a simple pouch that holds shears and gloves? I've scoured the net but I have no need to carry three pairs of scissors, a maglight, forceps, or a radio.

The only thing I have found is this, but it looks rather large...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 1, 2012)

Fanny pack

/thread. 

In all seriousness I have seen little glove pouches out there, I'll see if I can find them again. The shears might be a different story though. 

How much lint is in your pockets? Geez haha


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 1, 2012)

MAybe a glove pouch, and the shears in your belt behind the pouch?


----------



## rwik123 (Jul 1, 2012)

this might be what your looking for.

http://www.theopsdeck.com/MEDICAL INSTRUMENTS/PROD - ODM MA66 PPE Med Pack.htm


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 1, 2012)

field personnel are issued these: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



http://www.pacificrescue.com/browseproducts/Trauma-Pro-Holster.HTML I don't like them myself, but many do.

you can also look at this if you really want to unleash your inner wacker: http://www.rescuedirect.com/Merchant2/4.22/00000001/catalog/p_012T.html

I have this one on my duty belt: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://thelunatickstore.com/Raine-Horizontal-EMT-Pouch-012h.htm

and something simple like these for gloves: http://www.firestoreonline.com/emslatexglovepouchblacknylon.aspx


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 1, 2012)

Rip-Offs brand makes some pretty good stuff.

http://ripoffs.com/


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 1, 2012)

http://www.ripoffs.com/datasheets/co160/co160.html
This sounds like it'd be exactly what you're looking for


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 1, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> MAybe a glove pouch, and the shears in your belt behind the pouch?



That actually works quite well.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 2, 2012)

rwik123 said:


> this might be what your looking for.
> 
> http://www.theopsdeck.com/MEDICAL INSTRUMENTS/PROD - ODM MA66 PPE Med Pack.htm



We have a winner, thanks guys! 

I needed some place to put my iphone too so I'm not always sitting on it, that'll do it all. Good for the Sports Med gig too when all I ever use on the bench is 4x4s and gloves.

NVRob: These damn wool/polyester blend pants have like permanent lint issues, they are the thing I hate by far the most about my job.


----------

